# ASUS P5QL Pro HELP!



## Granite (Aug 24, 2008)

HI, i was wandering if the ASUS P5QL Pro was any good for gaming. Im to ask this question as it only has one PCI-e connecter BUT its 2.0, also it uses less energy. I got this mobo as im on a bugdet for building a new comp, specifically this is built for gaming and watching movies. One last question, im confuzed as the mobo shape is different from other mobo shapes which they look the same. I am looking to buy a case (chassis) but i am very edgy on which size to get or if it either fits. Answers will greatly be appreaciated  thanks in advance.


----------



## Adam135 (Aug 24, 2008)

The P5QL Pro has two PCI-express both at 2.0 standard (ATi Crossfire compatible).

Any ATX case will fit this motherboard. Unless you want a large graphics card therfor you will need to take that into consideration. It is a good motherboard and will be able to OC (If you want to) very well. I would recommend it as I have one


----------



## Granite (Aug 24, 2008)

Adam135 said:


> The P5QL Pro has two PCI-express both at 2.0 standard (ATi Crossfire compatible).
> 
> Any ATX case will fit this motherboard. Unless you want a large graphics card therfor you will need to take that into consideration. It is a good motherboard and will be able to OC (If you want to) very well. I would recommend it as I have one[/
> 
> ...


----------



## Karlos1981 (Aug 25, 2008)

Adam135 said:


> The P5QL Pro has two PCI-express both at 2.0 standard (ATi Crossfire compatible).
> 
> Any ATX case will fit this motherboard. Unless you want a large graphics card therfor you will need to take that into consideration. It is a good motherboard and will be able to OC (If you want to) very well. I would recommend it as I have one




How much space do you have in that case you are using with the 4850? could you get a 4870 in it?


----------



## Granite (Aug 25, 2008)

wait since you have a P5Q Pro, does it still apply whether my P5QL Pro can be cased up with ATX cases?


----------



## Adam135 (Aug 26, 2008)

Karlos1981 said:


> How much space do you have in that case you are using with the 4850? could you get a 4870 in it?



Well I have got a Antec 300 and it fits snugly. It takes up the whole width of the motherboard. The only thing I had to do was move the position of my second hard drive. 





My setup - Abit messy for now. 



> wait since you have a P5Q Pro, does it still apply whether my P5QL Pro can be cased up with ATX cases?



There are two main form factors for motherboards commonly used. ATX and mATX. The Asus P5GL is ATX.

Yes it will fit into ant ATX case.


----------

